# Places to live in Mexico City



## tresninos

So my husband will be moving to the Mexico City area in October, I will remain in the US for 2 more years. What are good safe neighborhood to live in?
We are looking at around $14000 to $20000 pesos... 
He will have a company car, so parking a must, more than 1 bedroom for us in the summertime to visit. He doesn't care about the nightlife, but maybe good food around.He's big on golfing and relaxing when not working.Thanks


----------



## Longford

tresninos said:


> So my husband will be moving to the Mexico City area in October, I will remain in the US for 2 more years. What are good safe neighborhood to live in?
> We are looking at around $14000 to $20000 pesos...
> He will have a company car, so parking a must, more than 1 bedroom for us in the summertime to visit. He doesn't care about the nightlife, but maybe good food around.He's big on golfing and relaxing when not working.Thanks


At this point in the conversation, given the little you've told us ... I believe there are too many possibilities to start listing them here. You're describing a rental budget up to about the peso equivalent of US$1,400 monthly and for that amount you'll/he'll have many options in very nice colonias in or near the city.

If they're not too personal of questions, and without you providing too many exact details, can you share with us the vicinity, colonia or part of the city, where your husband will be traveling to for work? Sante Fe. Paseo de la Reforma. Lomas de Chapultepec. Bosques de las Lomas? Polanco. Wherever. I'm going to assume it's a central office environment and not a job where he'll be traveling during the day from client to client. 

I continue to believe that it's better to live closer to the office than further away, because there's a lot of traffic congestion in the D.F. and it's not a stretch to think that commuting to/from work can require 1.5 to 2 hours in each direction. Also please tell us the level of Spanish language fluency your husband has. 

If this is a corporate transfer (and even if it's not) then your husband's employer probably has an HR department which has handled these types of transitions before and the staff in that department and co-workers will have some strong opinions on where the two of you might fit-in. Specific recommendations regarding which colonias to either avoid or stay away from. I'd place a lot of confidence in such personal recommendations from people "on the ground" there.

I will suggest that your husband locate himself in a community where you feel comfortable. He can probably adjust to the new lifestyle and typical challenges than you can. Ask for the veto power, if you don't already have it. You don't want him to move someplace you'll hate visiting or staying at. Noise. Traffic. Crime. You'll want to avoid the negatives best you can. But it'll not be easy at first to figure all of that out, I know.

Anyhow, this and what others will chime-in with ought to help draw-out more and better answers.


----------



## TundraGreen

Longford said:


> ...
> I will suggest that your husband locate himself in a community where you feel comfortable. He can probably adjust to the new lifestyle and typical challenges [better?, more easily?] than you can. Ask for the veto power, if you don't already have it. You don't want him to move someplace you'll hate visiting or staying at. Noise. Traffic. Crime. You'll want to avoid the negatives best you can. But it'll not be easy at first to figure all of that out, I know.
> 
> ...


I am guessing that a "better" or "more easily" was left out of the post by accident. If so, out of curiosity, why would the husband adjust better than the wife. Without knowing the couple I have no idea who will have an easier time adjusting.


----------



## Longford

TundraGreen said:


> I am guessing that a "better" or "more easily" was left out of the post by accident. If so, out of curiosity, why would the husband adjust better than the wife. Without knowing the couple I have no idea who will have an easier time adjusting.


Given the stage of the discussion and not knowing more about the OP and her spouse, I made some assumptions ... which we'll find out if were wide of target, or not.

I believe, and my observations have been, that a working expat husband in the D.F. rolls with the punches and adjusts to the change easier than the wife and any children do because he typically has less to deal with than a wife does when relocating (particularly to a new culture/country/language) largely because he's working so many hours and therefore worries less. Particularly so when the wife will be visiting and not having the opportunity, for the first two years, to adjust while experiencing many of the same things the husband does. He'll have a head start. A two-year head start. That's significant. And when she arrives full-time and if she won't be working she'll most likely be handling many of life's day-to-day logistics. Making her way through the city. Figuring out the shopping. Handling the kids, if there are any. Etc. Just my thoughts, based on unfounded assumptions I've made about this couple, or family.


----------



## conklinwh

Longford said:


> Given the stage of the discussion and not knowing more about the OP and her spouse, I made some assumptions ... which we'll find out if were wide of target, or not.
> 
> I believe, and my observations have been, that a working expat husband in the D.F. rolls with the punches and adjusts to the change easier than the wife and any children do because he typically has less to deal with than a wife does when relocating (particularly to a new culture/country/language) largely because he's working so many hours and therefore worries less. Particularly so when the wife will be visiting and not having the opportunity, for the first two years, to adjust while experiencing many of the same things the husband does. He'll have a head start. A two-year head start. That's significant. And when she arrives full-time and if she won't be working she'll most likely be handling many of life's day-to-day logistics. Making her way through the city. Figuring out the shopping. Handling the kids, if there are any. Etc. Just my thoughts, based on unfounded assumptions I've made about this couple, or family.


Longford ir right on and very consistent with what I've seen in multiple overseas assignments. In addition to men being mostly oblivious, the vast majority of issues fall to the non-working spouse and their comfort need to be paramount.


----------



## tresninos

Longford. well done.
Without two many details...The company he works for is opening retail stores throughout Mexico.The first is Mexico City. The others have not been confirmed.
I have 3 boys, 2 of which will be in the 11th and 12th grade.I didn't think it was a good time for them to move with college so close.the 3rd will be in 5th.He's ready to go.
My husband will adjust, he's spanish and speaks the language and ready for the next stage in life.
I agree the city, but he has said that he is looking for a place that is not so lively,noisy etc. but has food and things within distance.
I ask about the $1400 USD a month ( should include utilities) because its the last phase on the negotiations. I would like it safe, family friendly for when the rest of us go and visit.Maybe a some history.They are offering food money for about $1000 USD per month? Does that seem hight for 1 person?
Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## TundraGreen

tresninos said:


> Longford. well done.
> Without two many details...The company he works for is opening retail stores throughout Mexico.The first is Mexico City. The others have not been confirmed.
> I have 3 boys, 2 of which will be in the 11th and 12th grade.I didn't think it was a good time for them to move with college so close.the 3rd will be in 5th.He's ready to go.
> My husband will adjust, he's spanish and speaks the language and ready for the next stage in life.
> I agree the city, but he has said that he is looking for a place that is not so lively,noisy etc. but has food and things within distance.
> I ask about the $1400 USD a month ( should include utilities) because its the last phase on the negotiations. I would like it safe, family friendly for when the rest of us go and visit.Maybe a some history.They are offering food money for about $1000 USD per month? Does that seem hight for 1 person?
> Thanks for all your responses.


Something in me resists stereotypes, even if there may be a basis for them. 

$1000 usd/month for food for one person is a lot if he likes to prepare meals and eat at home. $12,000 mxn is $400 pesos/day. If you stayed away from expensive restaurants, you could eat three meals a day in restaurants and still be within that budget.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

OMG, if I were you I'd seriously consider going now and taking the kids... And put them in the American School of Mexico City. Unless your kids are in a seriously elite private school now, the ASMC is probably a far superior institution. And they have amazing US college placements...

Just something to think about. If you do go now, however, make sure your husband's company will pay for all school expenses (tuition AND admission fees).


----------



## Isla Verde

tresninos said:


> My husband will adjust, he's spanish and speaks the language and ready for the next stage in life.


Did your husband grow up in Spain? Has he ever been to Mexico? In any event, he'll have to pick up a lot of Mexican Spanish, so he'll be able to fit better into Mexican society.


----------



## Longford

tresninos said:


> Without two many details...The company he works for is opening retail stores throughout Mexico. The first is Mexico City. The others have not been confirmed.


This comment makes me think that your husband will eventually be driving to different parts of Mexico and therefore locating yourselves within easy access to Hwy. 57 and the D.F. expressways is a starting point when looking for housing. Probably a “suburban” location rather than city center.



tresninos said:


> I have 3 boys, 2 of which will be in the 11th and 12th grade. I didn't think it was a good time for them to move with college so close. the 3rd will be in 5th. He's ready to go.


I think you’re on the right track with your thinking to stay behind with the children. The older ones are at an age when uprooting them and plucking them down in a very different culture and environment where they’d leave behind friends and have to make new ones in Mexico City in the short time between now and college/university attendance could be a difficult adjustment for them. 



tresninos said:


> My husband will adjust, he's spanish and speaks the language and ready for the next stage in life.


Your husband’s fluency in Spanish is going to make the transition all that easier. If your level of fluency is less than his (and your youngest child’s isn’t that strong, either) you’ll have time to enroll in a language course and practice before making the final move to Mexico.



tresninos said:


> I agree the city, but he has said that he is looking for a place that is not so lively,noisy etc. but has food and things within distance.


When I’m reading your comments I first thought that the Ciudad Satélite area of Naucalpan, in suburban Mexico City, might be what you’re looking for. In many respects it’s a Mexican replica of a suburban area in the USA. Homes and apartments. Shopping centers. Schools. Highway transportation



tresninos said:


> I ask about the $1400 USD a month ( should include utilities) because its the last phase on the negotiations. I would like it safe, family friendly for when the rest of us go and visit.Maybe a some history. They are offering food money for about $1000 USD per month? Does that seem hight for 1 person?


MX20,000 may be a little low for the rental of a 2/3 bedroom single-family home there, however. It could be sufficient for an apartment, though. There may be no harm done if your husband asks for a MX25,000 housing allowance. Although, if you’re willing to dip into his salary to supplement the housing allowance then the MX20,000, if that’s all that’s available, would mostly cover the housing costs. Electric can be expensive, as can cable television/internet … by USA standards. And there’ll be the cost of a private school for your youngest. I doubt you’ll be satisfied with a public school education. The food allowance seems sufficient.

This is my 2 cents worth.


----------



## tommygn

I would suggest, again, having a close look at the places you would be frequenting. Would he drive regularly to this location they are opening in Mexico City? if so, where is it?

If not, would you enlist your son in the ASMC?

There are many areas that would fit the bill based on your needs, what you need to do is pick the one closest to the places you will frquent...


----------



## tresninos

I want to thank you all for your responses. I have been doing research on Mexico for quite some time. Not as easy as I thought.:ranger:
I think he should stay close to the city as possible because of the traffic and who knows how many hours he will be working to open the store.The location of the second store is in Puebla. But I dont know when in 2013 that will open. So my focus is on the now in Mexico City.
I was thinking $2000-2500 USD per month on all housing expenses and see how that goes with the company.
I was looking at Greengates School which is a distance from the city,but don't know how much it is. I will look into the American School. And no they have not offered that yet...
My husband is not from Mexico or Spain but South America. Funny though, he is fluent in spanish, but not mexican spanish!!! :confused2:

A lot of good info, and I will research the areas.I have some time..

THANKS AGAIN.


----------



## Longford

And you might want to work into your thought process, if you haven't done so already ... that since you'll be following behind your husband and not moving the family all at once ... you have time to find the community which meets your expectations, verify school information, etc. Your husband could rent a furnished apartment for, say, six months while the search continues. No need to rush to judgment before he starts. Many executives in transition to Mexico do this. It's a way to relieve the pressure to "Do it now!" 

As you think about housing locations you might find the _Guia Roji _map company website helpful. The maps are interactive (to a degree), detailed, etc. They're searchable. Here's the link: Mapas de Mxico, Directorio, Tienda Virtual, encuentra calles y direcciones - Gua Roji

All the best, as you travel this new road. Remember, in Mexico it's often wiser to advance _poco a poco_. Little by little. 

Here's a "p.s." ... I haven't thought about him and his work in a long time, but Dr. Mark Ehrlich worked/consulted in Mexico for a long time and wrote a number of transition-to-Mexico articles (back in the 1990s) which I know many people have found helpful as they've moved along a similar path as you and your family is undertaking. You and your family may also find some value in them: 

http://www.mexconnect.com/articles/171-transitional-anxiety-part-1-interpersonal-effects


----------



## stilltraveling

tresninos said:


> So my husband will be moving to the Mexico City area in October, I will remain in the US for 2 more years. What are good safe neighborhood to live in?
> We are looking at around $14000 to $20000 pesos...
> He will have a company car, so parking a must, more than 1 bedroom for us in the summertime to visit. He doesn't care about the nightlife, but maybe good food around.He's big on golfing and relaxing when not working.Thanks


Gotta be Polanco. However, if he has to commute in the company car, you might want to find something near where he's going to be working. Traffic can get pretty bad in the capital.


----------



## tresninos

Update.....They are opening 3 stores in Mexico City. 
Interlomas?, Bosque? and Polanco.
I'm not sure which is 1st.
I guess the Polanco area is where he should live?

Longford-Dr. Mark Ehrlich was a good read..I believe it to be true in many ways.


----------



## Longford

tresninos said:


> Update.....They are opening 3 stores in Mexico City.
> Interlomas?, Bosque? and Polanco.
> I'm not sure which is 1st.
> I guess the Polanco area is where he should live?
> 
> Longford-Dr. Mark Ehrlich was a good read..I believe it to be true in many ways.


Polanco? Probably not. Good, expensive apartments there. But maybe that's not what'll be right for your family. I like Polanco, though. Pretty good internationally community.

Adjacent to Polanco is Colonia Irrigacion. A nice colonia often overlooked by people. Single family homes, also. Probably some for rent. The colonia is also adjacent to a nice shopping center with USA style big box stores. Have a look there. Also, consider Colonia Anzures. Adjacent to Polanco also, but probably less expensive for home rentals (less expensive than Polanco).


----------



## tommygn

If those are the three main locations he needs to commute to, and bear in mind that I know the area, and live and shop in those areas, I would say Bosques. 

Beacuse its in the middle of the three locations so that would make the shortest drives, and you would drive the opposite way of rush hour traffic both ways.

It is also a very nice neighbourhood, safe, with everything inside the area. Also, you will get better bang for your buck on your rent money, compared to Polanco. It is more of a suburban/family oriented area, Polanco is much more Urban/young people area. Schools are closer, also.

Yes, Irrigacion and Anzures are centrally located and nice, and overlooked, but they are farther away from the areas your husband will be visiting, except for Polanco. ie To get to Interlomas from Anzures you need to cross Polanco, Lomas, Tecamachalco, and then go into Interlomas which is a big deal. Not that this isn´t great advice for other cases, but IMHO i think that the location is not the best for them.


----------



## Longford

tommygn said:


> Yes, Irrigacion and Anzures are centrally located and nice, and overlooked, but they are farther away from the areas your husband will be visiting, except for Polanco. ie To get to Interlomas from Anzures you need to cross Polanco, Lomas, Tecamachalco, and then go into Interlomas which is a big deal. Not that this isn´t great advice for other cases, but IMHO i think that the location is not the best for them.


None of us, but the husband of the OP, and maybe not even him, knows/understands (at this time) where most of his time will be spent. Just because the company is opening locations in various locations now that doesn't take into consideration where the locations will be opening a year from now. I see the primary consideration accessibility to expressways to get to work and work-related situations but equally important is family considerations: safety, the most/nicest for the budget available, and relative closeness to schools, shopping and other social outlets. Polanco, Irrigacion and Anzures are all served by expressways. While I like Polanco to visit and I've worked there extensively, I wouldn't live there. I couldn't afford to live there! But if the OP wants an urban lifestyle for the family vs. single family home then locating something near Abraham Lincoln Park in Polanco is an area to be focused on. But the advice we're offering isn't for ourselves, or to meet our standards. Somebody else is asking and it's important to present options which may be different than what we'd choose but which may be appropriate for the OP to seriously consider.


----------



## tommygn

Longford said:


> Somebody else is asking and it's important to present options which may be different than what we'd choose but which may be appropriate for the OP to seriously consider.


Exactly. What I recommended is not what I would choose in the least, but what I think is best for them. Sounds to me like you prefer urban lifestyle, hence your recommendation, which admitedly is very good for people who want to live in a more central and urban area.

Yet, when the OP has to drive to Interlomas from Anzures it could take an hour without traffic and 2 hour in rush hour... I don´t think thats healthy, hence I don´t recomend it.


----------



## tresninos

I will keep all of those places in mind. Polanco was indeed expesive when looking at rentals on line. My goal is to find somewhere safe, close to shopping, restaurants and work.
We will have to wait and see.He will be having a conversation with them today.


----------



## Longford

tommygn said:


> Sounds to me like you prefer urban lifestyle, hence your recommendation, which admitedly is very good for people who want to live in a more central and urban area.


My first suggestion was for Naucalpan, sections of Ciudad Satelite or nearby. A "suburban" location. Affordable and very similar to USA/Canadian-style suburban areas as far as schools, shopping, highways, etc. The other alternatives I've suggested would accommodate an urban lifestyle. However, we don't know where the OPs office will be and we're shooting in the dark, so to speak. The husband will also, I am certain, receive relocation advice/assistance from the employer and that information may be better than anything we can provide here.


----------



## tresninos

They are not offering housing. They don't offer housing to expats???
Clarification... $13,000 pesos for food is actually a card that they put money into monthly to cover food and any additional costs.
In addition they normally don't assist in helping expats relocate???

This will change places to live in Mexico. With supporting 2 household for 2 years what is a realistic $ on housing based out of the location Polanco, Bosque, and Interlomas.
Cuidad Satelite (Naucalpan)
Colonia Irrigacion
Colonia Anzurez


----------



## conorkilleen

tresninos said:


> They are not offering housing. They don't offer housing to expats???
> Clarification... $13,000 pesos for food is actually a card that they put money into monthly to cover food and any additional costs.
> In addition they normally don't assist in helping expats relocate???
> 
> This will change places to live in Mexico. With supporting 2 household for 2 years what is a realistic $ on housing based out of the location Polanco, Bosque, and Interlomas.
> Cuidad Satelite (Naucalpan)
> Colonia Irrigacion
> Colonia Anzurez


So they are not offering any relocation assistance or housing expenses? Was this move your husbands idea or the company? I would hold out for a better deal than what your husband is getting.


----------



## Longford

tresninos said:


> They are not offering housing. They don't offer housing to expats???
> Clarification... $13,000 pesos for food is actually a card that they put money into monthly to cover food and any additional costs.
> In addition they normally don't assist in helping expats relocate???
> 
> This will change places to live in Mexico. With supporting 2 household for 2 years what is a realistic $ on housing based out of the location Polanco, Bosque, and Interlomas.
> Cuidad Satelite (Naucalpan)
> Colonia Irrigacion
> Colonia Anzurez


I don't know if the question marks after some of the sentences in the quoted material above are meant to ask us responders a question, or to emphasize a point.

MX$13,000 for food and incidentals, over and above rent subsidy seems pretty good to me. Of course, you wouldn't want to try eating dinner in restaurants everyday. The husband's business entertaining/meals, such as they may be, will, almost certainly, be paid for as an expense for the job ... separately. So this almost US$1,000 per month is pretty good. IMO.

I think it would be the rare instance where an employer will provide actual housing to an inbound executive unless the executive is, say, President of an international corporation subsidiary (say, General Motors, for example). Monthly stipends are how the housing support is handled.

The best approach for you, I still believe, is probably to have your husband rent a 2 bedroom apartment until you are ready to move with your youngest child. Doing that will, as I suggested before, lessen the immediate stress of having to reach a decision on an important matter from afar by giving you time to make several familiarization trips to check on different areas, network with spouses of other foreigners in the area, etc.,


----------



## conorkilleen

I don't work for a huge company and I am not a "president", but I did get housing assistance and relocation all paid for...Visas, car, house, travel, expenses, and schooling for my oldest....all paid for. Of course I had to do a lot of legwork myself, but I'm here.

I am still paying mortgage on a house in NC. If a company wants to move you to a different country, especially Mexico, then they must pay whats fair. Of course if this was your husbands idea, then thats a different.


----------



## tresninos

This was not his idea, and we have heard that they are tough negotiators. This company is franchising the company he currently works for.The executives informed him of this and thought he would be a good fit.
Why... he speaks the language, he could easily train and develop people.Understands what goes into opening new stores.In addition that the company reflects the brand.He will not be running 1 store but all 7 that are planned to open in Mexico.For his title I would have thought they would have offered housing...really! But they offer gym membership.
I am a little floored right now, forgive me.
They are reworking the contract. lets see!


----------



## Longford

conorkilleen said:


> I am still paying mortgage on a house in NC. If a company wants to move you to a different country, especially Mexico, then they must pay whats fair. Of course if this was your husbands idea, then thats a different.


These are personal matters about which the OP has shared only partial details. Wisely so. I get the impression that this is a wonderful opportunity for this family and the decision was made for only one part of the family to relocate at this time. None of us is privvy to what's at stake nor what the norms are in this particular situation. I trust that if her husband is being so seriously considered to assume the management and devevelopment responsibility at this high level that he has the intelligence to ask the right questions and together with the OP reach a decision that they believe is in the best interest of the family.


----------



## conorkilleen

Longford said:


> These are personal matters about which the OP has shared only partial details. Wisely so. I get the impression that this is a wonderful opportunity for this family and the decision was made for only one part of the family to relocate at this time. None of us is privvy to what's at stake nor what the norms are in this particular situation. I trust that if her husband is being so seriously considered to assume the management and devevelopment responsibility at this high level that he has the intelligence to ask the right questions and together with the OP reach a decision that they believe is in the best interest of the family.


I agree that the husband sounds like a smart guy. I HAVE been through these negotiations before...about 2 years ago. It IS normal for a company to offer relocation assistance and offer to pay for a portion of the housing expenses.

I would be curious to know what "brand" he is working for. I work in the "brand" world and any brand that is opening new stores in a new country should offer a little more than 1000 bucks and a gym membership. Especially when there is family involved.

Believe me, I know what the OP is going through. Just wish the first round of negotiations would have went better. Heck....I'm kinda mad for her!!!! Hold your ground and hold out for housing allowance...or have them switch the 1000 for food over to support housing. I never heard of food allowance for relocated expats. It doesn't sounds like this "brand" has relocated people many times.


----------



## Longford

conorkilleen said:


> I would be curious to know what "brand" he is working for. I work in the "brand" world and any brand that is opening new stores in a new country should offer a little more than 1000 bucks and a gym membership. Especially when there is family involved.


There's a good reason the owner of this forum suggests that people posting refrain from providing too much personal information. Doing so can result in embarassment not only for an OP but for family and employer. I know the OPs smart enough to provide no more than she's already shared with us.


----------



## conorkilleen

Longford said:


> There's a good reason the owner of this forum suggests that people posting refrain from providing too much personal information. Doing so can result in embarassment not only for an OP but for family and employer. I know the OPs smart enough to provide no more than she's already shared with us.


if I really wanted to know I would PM her and ask, but I'm really not that interested, just curious. The fact is that her husband is getting a raw deal. The OP has family and if the company is not thinking about that part of the transition or willing to help to ease it somehow (other than food and gym allowance), then IMHO they have a lot more negotiating to do...especially if the OP and husband is still paying mortgage or rent in the US. Sounds like a pay cut to me.


----------



## tresninos

As of today they will assist in relocating him.As it stands 13000 pesos can be used how he sees fit.We will pay for our own housing based on the package we received seems fair.
We will travel to Mexico in August. I will meet with a real estate agent to help narrow down the area and amount, while he has meetings.

Is $13000-$15000 pesos a good amount for a 2 bedroom in the areas surrounding Polanco,Bosque & Interlomas?


----------



## Longford

tresninos said:


> As of today they will assist in relocating him.As it stands 13000 pesos can be used how he sees fit.We will pay for our own housing based on the package we received seems fair.
> We will travel to Mexico in August. I will meet with a real estate agent to help narrow down the area and amount, while he has meetings.
> 
> Is $13000-$15000 pesos a good amount for a 2 bedroom in the areas surrounding Polanco,Bosque & Interlomas?


So that you can get an idea of what you're likely to get for your monthly rental budget I've looked at some advertisements which also include photos and give descriptions (in Spanish). They're colonias I believe would meet your needs, but I'm making some assumptions about which only you and your family will know wheter they're right for you or not. But, the listings should be of some assistance as you further focus on the move:

*Polanco*

Polanco muy Bien Ubicado

Departamento en Polanco NUEVO

*Anzures*

Departamento en Colonia Anzures

Thiers 173 Depto 10

*Granada*

Departamento a una Calle de Ejercito Nacional

*San Miguel Chapultepec*

Departamento san Miguel Chapultepec

Departamento san Miguel Chapultepec

*Condesa*

Hermoso Departamento NUEVO

Departamento Nuevo en la Condesa NUEVO

Departamento Comodo.

*Cuauhtemoc*

Departamento Ejecutivo Col. Cuahutemoc

Departamento

Departamento Bien Ubicado

*Roma Norte*

Bonito Departamento

Bonito Departamento Iluminado

Excelente Depto Amueblado y Servicios Incluidos

*Juarez*

Depto de 2 recamaras ubicadisimo e iluminado bonit

Excelente Departamento en Hamburgo

Lo Mejor de la Col. Juárez


----------



## tresninos

Thank you longford.


----------



## tresninos

Researching this forum pesos on cost of living definitely fluctuate greatly.
To be on the safe side I came up with these numbers for a single person who does not cook, 
living in Mexico City.
Looks high. Any thoughts

Water 100 pesos -every other month
Electric 500 pesos -every other month
Cell Phone 1000 pesos
Internet 400 pesos
Gas/heat 250 pesos
Maid/Help 7180 pesos-3x a week for 6 hours
Food 8000 pesos
Housing 13000 pesos


----------



## Isla Verde

tresninos said:


> Researching this forum pesos on cost of living definitely fluctuate greatly.
> To be on the safe side I came up with these numbers for a single person who does not cook,
> living in Mexico City.
> Looks high. Any thoughts
> 
> Water 100 pesos -every other month
> Electric 500 pesos -every other month
> Cell Phone 1000 pesos
> Internet 400 pesos
> Gas/heat 250 pesos
> Maid/Help 7180 pesos-3x a week for 6 hours
> Food 8000 pesos
> Housing 13000 pesos


I am a single person living in Mexico City who cooks some of the time. Here are some of my figures in pesos (average):

Water: $150 every 2 months
Electricity: $160 every 2 months
Cell phone: $100 every month
Internet and landline phone: $400 every month
Gas for cooking and hot water: $250 every month
No maid service for me 
Food (rough estimate): $3000 every month
Rent: $4000 every month


----------



## TundraGreen

tresninos said:


> Researching this forum pesos on cost of living definitely fluctuate greatly.
> To be on the safe side I came up with these numbers for a single person who does not cook,
> living in Mexico City.
> Looks high. Any thoughts
> 
> Water 100 pesos -every other month
> Electric 500 pesos -every other month
> Cell Phone 1000 pesos
> Internet 400 pesos
> Gas/heat 250 pesos
> Maid/Help 7180 pesos-3x a week for 6 hours
> Food 8000 pesos
> Housing 13000 pesos


Total 30,130/mo ($2200 usd/mo) 

On the other hand, for a single person who does cook,
living in Guadalajara

Water 100 pesos -every other month
Electric 200 pesos -every other month
Cell Phone 200 pesos
Internet 529 pesos
Gas/heat 75 pesos
Maid/Help 1000 pesos-1x a week for 6 hours
Food 2000 pesos
Housing 4000 pesos
Total 7954/mo ($600 usd/mo)

Probably the two extremes. Maybe most would fall in between.

PS Do household help really make $500 pesos/day in Mexico City? That is twice the going rate in Gdl. Maybe I should tell my housekeeper to move to Mexico City.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> PS Do household help really make $500 pesos/day in Mexico City? That is twice the going rate in Gdl. Maybe I should tell my housekeeper to move to Mexico City.


I occasionally have someone come in to clean my apartment and pay her $250 for at most 3 hours of work. That's in Mexico City.


----------



## Longford

tresninos said:


> Gas/heat 250 pesos
> Maid/Help 7180 pesos-3x a week for 6 hours


*Gas* is typically provided in tanks. Either a large stationary tank on the roof, or smaller tanks which are delivered by the "gas man" when you need them. Heated apartments are the exception rather than the rule in Mexico City, from what I've experienced and continue to see. If there's heat it's not central heat but, rather, a small room heater fueled by the same type of gas you cook with. Since it's cold in the winter and your husband and/or you will be unaccustomed to the higher altitude and how the cold air feels colder ... maybe bump the gas budget higher. 

*Maid service* 6 hours 3 times a week seems excessive to me. Your husband will be working a lot and living alone. I understand how many men can be messy, but this will probably be an apartment and it's not going to take 18 hours a week to clean it and do light laundry. The dry cleaner will get the suits/slacks and probably even the starched shirts. Even when you're there it won't/shouldn't take that long. It's more than likely there will be cleaning women working for other tenants in the apartment building and you can ask neighbors or the portero or management agent for a recommendation. I'm thinking a 6 hour visit weekly should be more than sufficient and this is something you can tweek over time and when you make the move yourself. Good help can be difficult to locate and neighbors who've located someone good will want to fill her week with work and it becomes a win/win situation for everyone involved. The neighbors will clue you in on what to pay, because they won't want you paying more than they do which will result in the _muchacha_ raising their rate.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

I think the real question is what his salary will be in Mexico City and whether that will be enough to support his family to the standard to which they're accustomed in the States. I hope they're not offering him a "local salary." He really should be paid as an expat. 

Mexico City, especially Polanco, is not THAT CHEAP. I'd say the cost of housing, entertainment, etc. is on par with Dallas, for example. And shopping for clothes and many household goods, etc. is actually more expensive. Plus, I'm assuming they'll want to fly home a few times a year. 

Tresninos, if you don't mind sharing your husband's salary offer, I think we could be of more assistance regarding the feasibility of living with a family in the nicer areas of Mexico City.


----------



## Isla Verde

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Mexico City, especially Polanco, is not THAT CHEAP. I'd say the cost of housing, entertainment, etc. is on par with Dallas, for example. And shopping for clothes and many household goods, etc. is actually more expensive. Plus, I'm assuming they'll want to fly home a few times a year.


AWAY from Polanco, things like housing, food and entertainment are much cheaper in Mexico City than in the US. I don't know anything about the cost of living in Dallas, but I do know about how much it costs to live in Philadelphia and NYC, and things are much cheaper here, clothing and some electronics excepted.


----------



## Longford

ExpatPumpkin said:


> Tresninos, if you don't mind sharing your husband's salary offer, I think we could be of more assistance regarding the feasibility of living with a family in the nicer areas of Mexico City.


Tresninos has offered a lot of information thus far about her/his budget for the Mexico City living expenses and I'll encourage her not not provide further specifics. I don't see how it's relevant to her considerations at this point and I further don''t think it's a wise idea to tell so much personal information on a web forum. No real names. No real addresses. No employer name or specific office location. I've seen how when someone has done those things there have been very negative effects.


----------



## Longford

Isla Verde said:


> AWAY from Polanco, things like housing, food and entertainment are much cheaper in Mexico City than in the US. I don't know anything about the cost of living in Dallas, but I do know about how much it costs to live in Philadelphia and NYC, and things are much cheaper here, clothing and some electronics excepted.


There are opportunities to live in Polanco or any of the other upper income areas and shop in inexpensive or more value for the MX$ stores. Adjacent to Polanco, on one side, is a Costco, there's a Sam's Club, and several shopping centers. You can spend what you want. From a little to a lot. Whatever your lifestyle. Middle Class Mexicans do live similar to their peers in the USA, maybe even a little better. Sometimes a lot better.


----------



## tresninos

ExpatPumpkin said:


> I think the real question is what his salary will be in Mexico City and whether that will be enough to support his family to the standard to which they're accustomed in the States. I hope they're not offering him a "local salary." He really should be paid as an expat.
> 
> Mexico City, especially Polanco, is not THAT CHEAP. I'd say the cost of housing, entertainment, etc. is on par with Dallas, for example. And shopping for clothes and many household goods, etc. is actually more expensive. Plus, I'm assuming they'll want to fly home a few times a year.
> 
> Tresninos, if you don't mind sharing your husband's salary offer, I think we could be of more assistance regarding the feasibility of living with a family in the nicer areas of Mexico City.


I'm from New York, not from a small town where everyone knows and trusts each other. So I would have to say no to sharing his salary offer. I wouldn't even tell family members.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

Longford said:


> Tresninos has offered a lot of information thus far about her/his budget for the Mexico City living expenses and I'll encourage her not not provide further specifics. I don't see how it's relevant to her considerations at this point and I further don''t think it's a wise idea to tell so much personal information on a web forum. No real names. No real addresses. No employer name or specific office location. I've seen how when someone has done those things there have been very negative effects.


How is posting the complete offer with salary in any way giving personal info? She's anonymous, right? There are A LOT of people in the world...

How will us knowing that SOME American, SOMEWHERE, got offered SOME amount of money to transfer to Mexico compromise anyone's privacy? I didn't ask her to send me her name and address along with the details!

There are tons of websites where people share compensation packages/offers in order to get other professionals' feedback. It's not a big deal if it's anonymous.


----------



## ExpatPumpkin

tresninos said:


> I'm from New York, not from a small town where everyone knows and trusts each other. So I would have to say no to sharing his salary offer. I wouldn't even tell family members.


I wouldn't share my husband's salary offer with family either. But I would share it with *internet strangers* to get a feel for how far the money would go in the new country.... In fact, I did *just that* when we were transferred to London and I got excellent feedback.

But to each his own.


----------



## tresninos

I have seen housing in Polanco that can go for 13000 pesos.It really was just an example.

Maid/ Help..... I hope to find someone who is a little flexible and it may take time.
Unless they don't do this or I'm unrealistic, I was looking for cleaning, cooking, food shopping/ supply shopping. He would like to bring 1 of our dogs down once he gets settled too.So maybe someone to walk him.I will look into other options giving.

Food, that really gets me.I'm having a hard time with the amounts that are spent on it.He doesn't eat alot but when I see $200 pesos that is spent in a month for 1 person floors me.

*I know I'm treating this as if it were my child leaving, but I need the peace of mind that with all going on I would like it to be smooth and have a realistic cost of living.


----------



## Isla Verde

tresninos said:


> Food, that really gets me.I'm having a hard time with the amounts that are spent on it.He doesn't eat alot but when I see $200 pesos that is spent in a month for 1 person floors me.


Where did you see 200 pesos a month for food?


----------



## tresninos

Isla Verde said:


> Where did you see 200 pesos a month for food?


2000 pesos... missed the zero.


----------



## tresninos

TundraGreen said:


> Total 30,130/mo ($2200 usd/mo)
> 
> On the other hand, for a single person who does cook,
> living in Guadalajara
> 
> Water 100 pesos -every other month
> Electric 200 pesos -every other month
> Cell Phone 200 pesos
> Internet 529 pesos
> Gas/heat 75 pesos
> Maid/Help 1000 pesos-1x a week for 6 hours
> Food 2000 pesos
> Housing 4000 pesos
> Total 7954/mo ($600 usd/mo)
> 
> Probably the two extremes. Maybe most would fall in between.
> PS Do household help really make $500 pesos/day in Mexico City? That is twice the going rate in Gdl. Maybe I should tell my housekeeper to move to Mexico City.


Your right...where did I get that number! 
3186 pesos 3x a week for 4 weeks.


----------



## Isla Verde

tresninos said:


> 2000 pesos... missed the zero.


Even for me, on a somewhat limited budget, $2000 a month for food would be an impossible goal to reach.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Even for me, on a somewhat limited budget, $2000 a month for food would be an impossible goal to reach.


I keep pretty detailed records in an accounting program. Since Jan 2011, I have spent $20,500 pesos for food. There is another $2800 that I lost track of, so maybe $23,300. For 18 months that is about $1300 pesos/month. I rounded up because I knew it probably would be low for most people.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> I keep pretty detailed records in an accounting program. Since Jan 2011, I have spent $20,500 pesos for food. There is another $2800 that I lost track of, so maybe $23,300. For 18 months that is about $1300 pesos/month. I rounded up because I knew it probably would be low for most people.


I'm guessing you do a lot of cooking at home and don't go out much to eat.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I'm guessing you do a lot of cooking at home and don't go out much to eat.


That is true. Also it does not include meals in restaurants which is a separate category. But adding restaurant meals would only add two hundred pesos a month. Indeed, I don't eat out much. 

Also, it helps that I rarely buy any processed, packaged or prepared food, but cook every thing pretty much from raw ingredients. And, in the interest of full disclosure, I am vegan, which is probably the biggest factor in reducing food bills.


----------



## mickisue1

TundraGreen said:


> That is true. Also it does not include meals in restaurants which is a separate category. But adding restaurant meals would only add two hundred pesos a month. Indeed, I don't eat out much.
> 
> Also, it helps that I rarely buy any processed, packaged or prepared food, but cook every thing pretty much from raw ingredients. And, in the interest of full disclosure, I am vegan, which is probably the biggest factor in reducing food bills.


I remember our discussion about omega 3s......


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> That is true. Also it does not include meals in restaurants which is a separate category. But adding restaurant meals would only add two hundred pesos a month. Indeed, I don't eat out much.
> 
> Also, it helps that I rarely buy any processed, packaged or prepared food, but cook every thing pretty much from raw ingredients. And, in the interest of full disclosure, I am vegan, which is probably the biggest factor in reducing food bills.


Thanks for your explanation of your eating and cooking habits. Now I don't feel like such a spendthrift!


----------



## TundraGreen

mickisue1 said:


> I remember our discussion about omega 3s......


I thought you might.


----------



## Longford

I had reason to be looking at some of the Craigslist.org listings for Mexico City today and noticed some apartment rentals in your budget range and in areas you might be considering:

Departamento en Amsterdam y Huichapan
departamento nuevo
ANZURES FURNISHED APARTEMENT FOR RENT
Nuevo Departamento en Renta

They should help further refine your search and also come in hand when speaking with the realtor who will be assisting you.


----------



## tresninos

I tried to thank you again...but it said that" I needed to spread the reputation around before I was able to thank you again."

Funny


----------



## mickisue1

You can "thank" for posting in general, only once in a great while per poster.

You can thank by hitting reply infinitely.

Takes some getting used to the rules, yes?


----------



## Longford

tresninos said:


> I tried to thank you again...but it said that" I needed to spread the reputation around before I was able to thank you again."
> 
> Funny


Thank you for the "thank you." I hope all of this proves helpful. I remember how challenging it was for me when I relocated to Mexico City back in the early-1990s. My budget was a bit less than yours, however. Again, best of luck with the transition. Take a deep breath. Several. And everything should work-out well for you and the family.


----------



## Ana12

*How is it going?*

It looks like me and my husband could be in the same boat you are in soon. How is it going? I am really worried about being safe. Me and my youngest daughter will be joining my husband after a few months.


----------



## TundraGreen

Ana12 said:


> It looks like me and my husband could be in the same boat you are in soon. How is it going? I am really worried about being safe. Me and my youngest daughter will be joining my husband after a few months.


There are lots of discussions of safety in this section of this forum, driven largely by the news media and concerns like yours. If you read through a few of them, I think you will find that most people feel safe in Mexico. In my opinion, there is less random street crime in Mexico's cities than in US's cities. And the drug cartel related violence doesn't affect people unless you are a) involved in drugs, or b) have the bad luck to be in the wrong place at the wrong time. For most of us that makes it a very low probability problem. I worry more about getting hit by a car crossing streets.


----------



## Isla Verde

Ana12 said:


> It looks like me and my husband could be in the same boat you are in soon. How is it going? I am really worried about being safe. Me and my youngest daughter will be joining my husband after a few months.


What form do your worries about being safe take or is it just a generalized concern? Do you ever worry about being safe where you now live?


----------



## Ana12

We have family in several parts of Mexico and they tell us how dangerous it is down there ecspecially if you have money. None are in Mexico City, but they all say it is too danergous if you have money you will become a target where they live. No I have no concerns where I live now. Plus in America I have weapons to protect me in my home in the US. Down there only the criminals have them and that is scary


----------



## Isla Verde

Ana12 said:


> We have family in several parts of Mexico and they tell us how dangerous it is down there ecspecially if you have money. None are in Mexico City, but they all say it is too danergous if you have money you will become a target where they live.


That's sound like a lot of generalized fear and paranoia. Have your family members been robbed at gunpoint? Have their homes been invaded by evil-doers? And how much money are we talking about?


----------



## Ana12

Yes actually my mother-in-law was mugged a couple of years ago while visiting Mexico City. My husband is high up in his company. In order for us to move to MX they will have to make it well worth our while. So we will have money but not tons. They will pay for most of our living exp


----------



## Longford

Ana12 said:


> Yes actually my mother-in-law was mugged a couple of years ago while visiting Mexico City. My husband is high up in his company. In order for us to move to MX they will have to make it well worth our while. So we will have money but not tons. They will pay for most of our living exp


Firstly, if I were in your position I would be listening to family members who live in Mexico. Kidnapping has become epidemic in the country and the principal targets are "middle class" and anyone else who is suspected of having money in the bank. MX$50,000 - $100,000 ... they're amounts frequently cited as kidnapper demands.

Secondly, I think the risks of that particular crime lessen, but not completely, when you're in Mexico City. In a smaller city/town everyone seems to know everyone else's business. Lots of eyes on you. The D.F. is different. Broader geographical plane.

Thirdly, and compared to where you are probably now living, I'm assuming life in the D.F. presents safety/security risks that are greater. But at the level you and your family will be living, considering the good salary/benefits your husband will receive, you will have the opportunity to lessen the risks, and. over time, you will learn how to live in the community. I do believe it takes some concerted effort and thta it's an adjustment. Some people adjust more quickly than others. 

Fourthly, it's a huge metropolitan area and the lifestyle, as I've already said, requires adjustment when you come from most places in the USA expats are drawn from, and the security concerns, the noise, the cultural differences, language, etc., etc. are often too much for a family to accept and either both in the couple return to the USA or just one does with the child. Dr. Marc Ehrlich has written the best essays on this topic - Transitional Anxiety - I've read and I think what he wrote over a decade ago holds true today.

This is an important/significant change in your lives and you're smart to be asking questions and talking about it.

Have a read:

Adjusting to Mexico: Transitional anxiety and interpersonal effects - Part 1 : Mexico Business


----------



## Isla Verde

Ana12 said:


> Yes actually my mother-in-law was mugged a couple of years ago while visiting Mexico City. My husband is high up in his company. In order for us to move to MX they will have to make it well worth our while. So we will have money but not tons. They will pay for most of our living exp


Sorry about your mother-in-law being mugged. Of course, that can happen anywhere. I was mugged a couple of times when I lived in Philadelphia though I've never had anything like that happen to me in Mexico City. If your husband does very well in his company and you ended up living in an exclusive part of Mexico City, then you could be a target for thieves who know where the money is. But taking proper precautions, you could still have a very good life here.


----------



## maesonna

TundraGreen said:


> And, in the interest of full disclosure, I am vegan, which is probably the biggest factor in reducing food bills.


A good choice these days, considering what happened to the price of eggs!


----------

